# HD Netflix App 1080P



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

I take 0 credit for this file, but I have rehosted and used it myself. Here is the 1080P Version of the Netflix app.​
http://www.mediafire...i7j7mdqsgypm9cs
MD5 - 4CD35DA0E4D392538462BDC390544561
*Dont be Tricked!*

The app does _NOT_ go full screen like the market version of the Netflix app, but the quality is 10x better. For a test I watched both Tron and Toy Story 3 for 5 minutes each on both apps to allow enough time to buffer. There is no graininess on the HD app and it just pops more. Test both out and see the difference!

* I believe this is from the RAZR but dont quote me on that







I did some HD and Non-HD testing. Now Im running a LTE Nexus on 4.0.2 w/Revolutionary 2.1.0. Ive seen issues with the GSM Nexus not being able to install, but it works perfect on mine. No issues, which is weird. But heres some HD and Non HD photos for comparison:
HD above NON HD below

















2

















I attempted to get the same shot in each frame, but it was a little tough lol.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll have to check this out soon.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

The regular app won't go to 720? That's the native res of the screen after all...


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> The regular app won't go to 720? That's the native res of the screen after all...


Nope. It stretches to full screen but there is a very noticeable quality difference on the HD app.


----------



## FastCR (Sep 6, 2011)

where did the 1080 apk come from?


----------



## raider5oh (Sep 22, 2011)

Do you have the updated one? It won't let me sign in.


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

FastCR said:


> where did the 1080 apk come from?


like to know the same thing


----------



## yakitori (Aug 28, 2011)

Won't even launch for me


----------



## klisp (Sep 3, 2011)

Interesting....my Gnex is not rooted yet but would get this once I do... Anyone get it to work?


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

klisp said:


> Interesting....my Gnex is not rooted yet but would get this once I do... Anyone get it to work?


 I dont think you have to be rooted to side load the apps, just go to settings --> security -->and click "unknown sources" which allows you to use amazon app store and such

edit:

like yakitori it wont load for me as well


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

FastCR said:


> where did the 1080 apk come from?


Honestly like I posted in the OP I found a thread on another forum asking about it and someone found it through a Google search. I tried it and it worked. I may try to pull my wife's razr version and check it. I recall the razr was supposed to have the HD app first


----------



## kman79 (Jun 11, 2011)

No Joy for me either. It installs, but wont run


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Updated the OP with a corrected file. Im sorry, it seems the file got corrupted on upload.


----------



## nosit1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Working for me. Looks lovely! Thanks for the share!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## Dr. Hax (Sep 24, 2011)

Anyone notice the blacks within the movie itself (not the letterbox) are obnoxiously increased?... They're like.. .a bright shade of grey!


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

kman79 said:


> No Joy for me either. It installs, but wont run


Runs, but when I start a movie it quits as soon as the movie is about to start.

Any trick I'm missing?


----------



## tavella (Jun 18, 2011)

Trying to revert to the Netflix in the market because I cannot get this buold ro play video and everything now comes back with error 13009. I've uninstalled, reinstalled, cleared cache/dalvik, and fixed permissions. Any other ideas?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Revoked (Aug 2, 2011)

Wipe?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Tavella said:


> Trying to revert to the Netflix in the market because I cannot get this buold ro play video and everything now comes back with error 13009. I've uninstalled, reinstalled, cleared cache/dalvik, and fixed permissions. Any other ideas?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Odd, Market installed standard Netflix right over the HD version.


----------



## iphone_quiter (Dec 20, 2011)

Worked for me, no ROM yet installed and it installed over top of current Netflix. Video is clear and crisp, near full screen. Its a lil choppy tho the audio is normal. At time the video pauses while audio plays then the video speeds to catch up. Don't really like it but worth trying


----------



## Protonus (Aug 19, 2011)

Is there a way to install this along side the normal netflix app so you can use both?


----------



## tavella (Jun 18, 2011)

You can only run one at a time. I also fixed my error 13009 by signing out and signing back in. Just in case anyone else experiences this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MonsterAndroid (Dec 1, 2011)

Mine is just killing out. I'm using Fabulous Kernel w/ Zygot3

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Serenity_FF (Jun 7, 2011)

MonsterAndroid said:


> Mine is just killing out. I'm using Fabulous Kernel w/ Zygot3
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I don't think that it is running on 4.0.3 yet as I am having the same issue on RootzBoat but in the main thread on xda they are trying to find a work around.


----------

